# Hair loss - clumps



## Srm3930 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi - This came out of my senior border collie/beagle mix hair last night. He's been losing little pieces with a hard crust at the bottom for a few days, but this was the largest piece. Has anyone experienced this before? What is causing it? Pic attached. Thank you.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Could be a skin infection, ringworm, scabs from scrapes/slight injuries, etc.

Clumps of hair are normal. Clumps of hair with a skin/scab layer attached are not normal. 

Check with a vet for a skin scrape.

Also keep dog up to date on flea meds and keep an eye out for raw skin areas and/or scratching.


----------



## Srm3930 (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks. I'm going to give him a good bath tomorrow and furminate him to see what comes out. I don't think he had any scrapes, but with his undercoat, it's really hard to see. No extra scratching and otherwise his behavior/eating/drinking/pooping is normal. If he loses another clump, I'll take him to the vet.


----------



## hiyabuster (Feb 15, 2018)

Srm3930 said:


> Hi - This came out of my senior border collie/beagle mix hair last night. He's been losing little pieces with a hard crust at the bottom for a few days, but this was the largest piece. Has anyone experienced this before? What is causing it? Pic attached. Thank you.


Has he been experiencing stress lately? It could also be due to stress.


----------



## Srm3930 (Mar 1, 2018)

Yes. We took in a foster dog in early February for about 3 weeks. They seemed to get along well....


----------

